# Francine is crafting an ironwood cupboard on Morioh! (CLOSED)



## Mayor of Morioh (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi friends! Francine is hard at work crafting an ironwood cupboard! If you'd like to visit her and pick up a DIY, I am using the Turnip Exchange queue tool so it'll be easier for me to keep track of all that want to stop by. I'll pretty much be AFK in the process, but I'll try to have my gates open as long as possible. *A few things to keep in mind*: 
1. Do not destroy any flowers or take anything.
2. Please go straight to Francine's house. Her house is on the east side of Morioh closest to the beach.
3. Don't make any other stops. Depending on how many people queue up, I want to get through the queue as fast and efficiently as possible so please do not stop at Nook's or the Able's Sisters.
4. Tips are appreciated but never necessary! All tips can be placed near Francine's house.
5. If you see tips for me on the ground, please do not take them. That's just kinda bogus, LOL. 
6. I'll be queuing one person at a time, so please be patient!
7. *LEAVE OUT THE AIRPORT*. I think if you try to leave any other way, Fran will stop crafting.
Thank you everyone! I'm sure Fran will appreciate all the company. You can queue to visit *right here*!​


----------



## Ozark (Apr 14, 2020)

can i visit?


----------



## Pickler (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd like to come


----------



## Story (Apr 14, 2020)

I would love to visit.
Sorry in advance if I did the queue things wrong.


----------



## pamelarose (Apr 14, 2020)

May I visit please? Would love that cupboard in my kitchen


----------



## Capablanca (Apr 14, 2020)

Hey could I swing by Im hosting an ironwood table diy giveaway right now but I need this diy


----------



## Leann (Apr 14, 2020)

tiainoasis said:


> Hi friends! Francine is hard at work crafting an ironwood cupboard! If you'd like to visit her and pick up a DIY, I am using the Turnip Exchange queue tool so it'll be easier for me to keep track of all that want to stop by. I'll pretty much be AFK in the process, but I'll try to have my gates open as long as possible. *A few things to keep in mind*:
> 1. Do not destroy any flowers or take anything.
> 2. Please go straight to Francine's house. Her house is on the east side of Morioh closest to the beach.
> 3. Don't make any other stops. Depending on how many people queue up, I want to get through the queue as fast and efficiently as possible so please do not stop at Nook's or the Able's Sisters.
> ...


Can I come please? ^-^


----------



## Mayor of Morioh (Apr 14, 2020)

*EDIT: Make sure to leave the queue when you're done!*


----------



## Story (Apr 14, 2020)

tiainoasis said:


> *EDIT: Make sure to leave the queue when you're done!*


Hey sorry if you see me more than once. Are the codes also going to be sent via that Queue thingy?


----------



## Chibin (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd like to stop by!


----------



## Asutoro (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd like to visit if still available


----------



## RandomSanity (Apr 14, 2020)

Never used the turnip exchange before.. I'll give it a shot, thanks!


----------



## th8827 (Apr 14, 2020)

May I visit?


----------



## shirocha (Apr 14, 2020)

Joining!


----------



## Mayor of Morioh (Apr 14, 2020)

EDIT: When it's your turn in line, the dodo code should pop up for you on the turnip exchange website! Sorry I failed to mention that for all of those who are new to using it! ^ ^;


----------



## Cancoon (Apr 14, 2020)

Entered the queue! thank you


----------



## Rinnell (Apr 14, 2020)

I joined the queue! Hopefully she'll still be crafting when it's my turn!


----------



## Story (Apr 14, 2020)

tiainoasis said:


> EDIT: When it's your turn in line, the dodo code should pop up for you on the turnip exchange website! Sorry I failed to mention that for all of those who are new to using it! ^ ^;


Real quickly how do you know when it’s your turn?


----------



## Richluna (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi,

I will like to come, already added my ingame name Richie to the queue line ty


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Apr 14, 2020)

tiainoasis said:


> Hi friends! Francine is hard at work crafting an ironwood cupboard! If you'd like to visit her and pick up a DIY, I am using the Turnip Exchange queue tool so it'll be easier for me to keep track of all that want to stop by. I'll pretty much be AFK in the process, but I'll try to have my gates open as long as possible. *A few things to keep in mind*:
> 1. Do not destroy any flowers or take anything.
> 2. Please go straight to Francine's house. Her house is on the east side of Morioh closest to the beach.
> 3. Don't make any other stops. Depending on how many people queue up, I want to get through the queue as fast and efficiently as possible so please do not stop at Nook's or the Able's Sisters.
> ...


When you have the time, I'd love to swing by for the recipe, as one of my recipes requires I make this one first! Lemme know whenever might be a good time!


----------



## EMJAY (Apr 14, 2020)

Hello! I would like to stop by!


----------



## LunarMako (Apr 14, 2020)

I think I joined the queue. Hope it is working. It doesn't really show you if you are in line anymore and not sure how I get notified.


----------



## Asutoro (Apr 14, 2020)

Francine is not crafting anymore, I was just there


----------



## Mayor of Morioh (Apr 14, 2020)

Hey guys, I just got back. Looks like Fran is done crafting for the day. Sorry for everyone who didn't get a chance to stop by. :/


----------

